

Burt Rutan's last airplane - A hybrid electric roadable aircraft - maximilianburke
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/blogs/aviation_week/on_space_and_technology/index.jsp?plckController=Blog&plckBlogPage=BlogViewPost&newspaperUserId=a68cb417-3364-4fbf-a9dd-4feda680ec9c&plckPostId=Blog%3Aa68cb417-3364-4fbf-a9dd-4feda680ec9cPost%3Ace084daa-4385-40ee-9664-b29f4a0cfecb&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest

======
hsmyers
He is just retired, not dead---hard to say when his real 'last airplane' will
be. It is not like he is just going to stop thinking about flight...

